# Did you tear ?



## Jazz_Mom

So who isn't freaked out about labour ? I want a natural delivery but what scares me most is not the pain.... it's the tearing and the size of the baby. curious... How big was your baby and did you tear ?


----------



## Leopard

Baby was 5lb 11oz (2.590KG) and I had a second degree tear, no stitches. Her head was 31.5cm. In my case she crowned back to back but turned as she was crowning so that is why I teared.

If it is any consolation I was 10lb 6oz, mum pushed me out with gas and air and only got a graze and I had humungous head :)

I wasn't really scared of labour, it was a bit nerve wracking, but not scary.


----------



## bedazzle3

mild tear, it wasn't too terrible in hindsight...but the thought of it yes can make one a bit squemish!


----------



## Danielleee

My dd was 7lb 14oz and i didn't tear :flower: x


----------



## JadeEmChar

Both my DD's tore my labia...DD1 was 7lbs 6oz and DD2 6lbs 14oz


----------



## teal

Yes, my son was 8lbs 11oz, emergency forceps delivery so I had an episiotomy and a seperate 3rd degree tear. I was in theatre for almost three hours being stitched up.


----------



## steph.

Baby was 5lb13oz and i had a 1st degree tear. I pushed her out in 5 minutes flat which is why i tore. If i had listened to the midwife and controlled my pushing i could have escaped without it :(


----------



## Sommerfugl

My daughter was 7lb13oz and I didn't tear :D


----------



## jenniferttc1

My son was 7lb7oz and only tore a little. I got a first degree tear that only got stitchs cause she said it would just annoy me if I didnt (it was around the labia I think she said?) She said she put stitches there more for cosmetic than something that needed to be done. I had an epiderual but it wore off and I could move my legs by the time, it was time to push. Wasn't nearly as bad as expected :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My 1st was 6lb exactly, and I had a small tear that didn't need stitching, my 2nd was 6lb 8oz, I didn't tear, but I had internal grazing which was apparently from LO's nails! Was absolutely fine on number 3 and 4.. they were both under 6lb


----------



## Buttercup84

9lbs 4oz, got a second degree tear which did require stitches. I pushed her out in 6 minutes which was probably partly why as she is/was long rather than chunky :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

I tore with ds1, who was 7 lbs 13 oz. A normal sized baby by hopsital standards. 
I did NOT tear with ds2, who was bigger, 8 lbs and much more chunkier when born. Tearing isn't always about the baby's size, but about the position you're in when you push, if you're having directed pushing, if you have/don't have perineal support, and how fast baby comes through the vaginal opening.

What helps to not tear is try not to push laying flat on your back, that makes the birth canal and vaginal opening the smallest rather than making it wider for easier passing through. Have your partner or Doula put slight pressure with a warm cloth on your perineum as you crown. That will help it stretch and loosen up. Don't push as hard as you can to get baby out. Try letting your body do it by itself and breath baby out, or do tiny pushes as the baby crowns. Vacuum and forceps also increases tearing chances, so try to avoid that.


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

7 ibs 12 oz... 7 ibs 9 oz after her first poop the same hour!!!! :haha:

Yes I did, I had 3-4 stitches... Honestly, if my dr. didn't tell me i got them i would have never known. NEVER felt a thing. My epi wore off before pushing as well.

This may seem gross, but feel the area that tears most commonly. Not alot of nerve endings and it's not very common you get 4th degree tears front and back. xx

Don't be scared. :flow:
Contractions hurt WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY worst. :haha:


----------



## angelandbump

My son was 6lbs and i didn't tear or have a graze. They were shocked as he was out in one push xx


----------



## hellohefalump

I tore both times, second degree. To be honest I was in pain anyway because I was giving birth and I didn't even notice. The recovery hurts bad though. I went to the doctors at 6 weeks convinced it was infected because it was swollen and hurt so much, and I was just told that it was normal. you can take ibuprofen and paracetamol while breast feeding and that helps a bit.

my babies were both 7lb 15oz

Also, if your offered stitches, don't refuse them! I did that with my daughter just because I couldn't face being poked and prodded any more, and my tear took two years to heal properly, I had to use anaesthetic cream if I had sex!


----------



## Jaysmummy

My 1st was 5lbs 8ozs and I had to have Forceps so needed an episiotomy. 2nd was 9lbs 10ozs and I had a 2nd degree tear, which I think was the old scar tissue from 1st time round.

Must say the natural tear hurt far less and healed far quicker than the episiotomy cut.

xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

my daughter was 7lb 12oz, I tore very slightly, didn't have stitches (but i think it was more because I was BEGGING the midwife to tell me I didn't need them :dohh: I ended up getting an infection which needed clearing up with antibiotics, but fortunately it was fine after that. 

My son was 7lb 7oz, no tears. Not even a graze :happydance:


----------



## Xenia

my dd was 7lb 7oz and I had a 2nd degree tear and two other little tears that didn't need stiches. my pain relief had worn off by the time I got to the pushing stage.....so ahem, yes, it smarted a little....hahaahaha.


----------



## Emma&Freya

My little girl was 7lbs 1oz and I tore, but Im being honest I didnt even feel myself tearing, I got an infection but it didnt hurt that much tbh.

I was petrified of everything during pregnancy but giving birth is a lovely experience xx


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Thanks for this thread im terrified of tearing also


----------



## lucy_x

I had a 8lb 11oz baby and i got a 2nd degree tear.

I never felt it happen, Had 2 stitches and it didnt worry me at all...Was a little sore (Make sure you have a cusion if your sat laughing on a wooden chair, oh and the paracetomol they give as pain relieve...shite, i couldnt wait to get home and take an ibprofen lol), but apart from that fine, the stitches took around 6 days to disolve :)


----------



## louloubelle76

i did cause i was scared i would poo myself lol had stitches too


----------



## snowfia

My dd was 7lbs 8ozs and i had a labia tear with 9or 10 stitches


----------



## dan-o

Sid was 7lbs give or take a few grams, born via a natural posterior delivery. I got a 2nd degree internal tear, but my perenium stayed intact. I also had a labial graze. I can honestly say, I didnt feel either during the delivery!


----------



## HellBunny

8lb 6 and 2nd degree tear, i wasn't in much pain after, just uncomfortable sitting down/getting up again x


----------



## KerryH1986

My LO was 7lb 1oz and I had a tear but it was so small it wasn't even worth stitching, to be honest I didn't even feel it, just felt like stretching. I listened to the midwife though and controlled my pudhing, going easy when she said etc, it wasn't that bad


----------



## sparklebunny

My LO was 8lbs 10 and she was 4 weeks early!! (gestational diabetes :() But i didn't tear at all not even a graze :) Makes a big difference controlling the pushes X


----------



## LouLou78

jenniferttc1 said:


> My son was 7lb7oz and only tore a little. I got a first degree tear that only got stitchs cause she said it would just annoy me if I didnt (it was around the labia I think she said?) She said she put stitches there more for cosmetic than something that needed to be done. I had an epiderual but it wore off and I could move my legs by the time, it was time to push. Wasn't nearly as bad as expected :)

Just incase you wanted to know. The degree classifications only refer to the perineum and a labial graze/tear is seperate. First degree perineum tears often don't require suturing but if there is a labial tear that is quite flappy, it may benefit from a stitch. :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was 6lb 14.5oz and I had a 3rd degree tear. x


----------



## LouLou78

I thankfully managed to get away with labial grazes/tear and intact perineum with babies from 5lb - 71/2lbs. One of my fears was to end up with anything more than a 2nd degree. 

:)


----------



## Guppy051708

I have only ever gotten one graze from each baby-i wouldn't even consider it a tear.

#1 was 7lb & 10.2oz plus he was posterior (which puts you at a great risk of tearing). I only got a periurtheral graze-no biggie.

#2 was 7lb & 4oz. I got a very small vaginal (labial) graze. 

Both were easy to deal with and didn't cause any problems. I didn't even notice them after the birth :thumbup: I had unmedicated waterbirths. so i think the water helped greatly. Also the position you birth in and if you dont rush pushing, letting everything stretch, if you have your provider do perinium massage with hot compresses or oils will also help. There is lots you can do to prevent it...i think the biggest factor is what position you birth in! If you birth on your back with your legs in stirrups, that is the most likely position to tear in (though not everyone does). Also eating a high protein diet with meats and vitamin C can make your "area" more elastic and easier to stretch :thumbup:


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee was 7lb 8oz no tear I listened go my doctor and went with the flow
Katherine was 7lb 14oz no tear she was born in one push right after my water burst 
I didn't tear with either


----------



## glitterbug

8lb 7.5oz and 3rd (or 3b) tear. As a lot of others have said, i had no idea as I didn't feel it happen. I was gutted when I was told though. Having said that, my midwife was really yelling at me to push so I felt as though I needed to be pushing as hard as I could to get him out quickly even though there really wasn't any need. If i'd gone with my gut and not pushed at certain points i'm not sure I would have torn as badly as I did. 

Will certainly be trying a more controlled approach with this next one. Good luck and please don't worry. x


----------



## goddess25

First birth - son had shoulder dystocia and by the time my MW realised had pushed for ages, had forceps deliver and subsequent 3rd degree tear.. 2 hours of stitches in the OR. Baby was 8lb10oz.

Second birth - baby was 7lb10oz and had a very small 1st degree tear that was fab.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

this was also my biggest fear before I had my little man, he was 7.13 and i had a second degree tear but only because he came out so fast i only had a 3 hr labor and he was out in 2 pushes but if it hadnt have been so quick i wouldnt have tore. They told me tostop pushing but he just came shooting out hehehe


----------



## shelbie1313

I had a second degree tear, it was all v quick. 3hrs from first contraction to arrival. Baby was 6lb 5. I couldn't tell I had torn, the midwife told me, I had stitches which are ok until I need to wee. I'm using shower head as I wee to dilutes and helps. just wondered how long they sting for as the thought of going out and needing to wee Is a little worrying.


----------



## blondey

My LO was 6lb15oz and I had a second degree tear. I tore in two places. In the normal place (in between your foof and bum!) and also I tore near where you pee (I think the midwife did that when she was helping make extra room for LO to come out!!) Because of the top tear I had to have a catheter in as they said weeing would be painful. Only had it in a few hours and no stingyness when I did eventually pee on my own.

I didn't feel the tear and stitching didn't hurt as they spray you with anaesthetic. And the healing process was fine!

I think the biggest factor in tearing is trying to listen to the MW when they say stop pushing when baby starts to crown. This is to let your skin stretch a bit. So if you can stop when they say stop, hopefully you should minimise any tearing!!

Good luck!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Labour soo fun.. honestly!

I had more of a graze & 2 stitches because she had her hand on ear has her head crowned lol.8lb 10oz

second nothing 7lb.11oz


i found first easier to push out.


----------



## Jazz_Mom

NaturalMomma said:


> I tore with ds1, who was 7 lbs 13 oz. A normal sized baby by hopsital standards.
> I did NOT tear with ds2, who was bigger, 8 lbs and much more chunkier when born. Tearing isn't always about the baby's size, but about the position you're in when you push, if you're having directed pushing, if you have/don't have perineal support, and how fast baby comes through the vaginal opening.
> 
> What helps to not tear is try not to push laying flat on your back, that makes the birth canal and vaginal opening the smallest rather than making it wider for easier passing through. Have your partner or Doula put slight pressure with a warm cloth on your perineum as you crown. That will help it stretch and loosen up. Don't push as hard as you can to get baby out. Try letting your body do it by itself and breath baby out, or do tiny pushes as the baby crowns. Vacuum and forceps also increases tearing chances, so try to avoid that.

This helped ! Thanks much ! :thumbup:


----------



## Elizax

My son was 9lb2 - Head Circ 37cm and a natural labour.
I had no tear just a graze :flow:


----------



## Nimbus

8lb 1oz - 3rd deg. labour hurts, but i didn't notice the tearing in particular. Also had an episiotomy (1st time), and that didn't heal very fast at all, the tear did.


----------



## emyandpotato

I didn't tear but I didn't have an epidural or anything which I think can increase the chances. I just held off from pushing until my body did it for me and I think that helped a lot.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was 6lbs 8.5oz and I had a second degree tear, grazes and a labial tear. Didn't feel the tearing at the time but for 2 weeks afterwards it was extremely painful when I had to pee.


----------



## pinkribbon

8lbs 1.5oz baby born back to back with a 2nd degree tear and a slight internal graze which healed on its own :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I wasnt scared as i was prepared for labour i was quite calm evan though i did have a bit of a tough ride, my LO weighed 7lbs 11oz and i had a small 2nd degree tear and a little graze i did have to have stitches but tbf everything is back to normal now i cant evan tell where to stiches were. Nothing to worrying about hun.


----------

